# Auto Divisi Script



## gmet (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all,

This script takes incoming notes and divides them up into the number of parts specified (upto 4). Unlike Bob's chord splitter script, this has all parts playing at all times and intelligently splits when a chord is played. (i.e. all parts play one note, parts are split into two for two notes, three for three notes etc)

Please note:

If you are using legato instruments you MUST set the gate time to a lower value than your legato gate time; to avoid hung notes. (The gate time differenciates between a chord and separate notes)

Finally the numbering of parts is from bottom up (e.g. bass = 1, tenor = 2, alto = 3 etc) and all instruments obviously have to be set to the same midi channel.

Regards,

Justin

This is now hosted on http://scoringfilm.wordpress.com/ (my blog).


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Divisi Script*

Justin,

This looks like some nice work here! Sorry you suffered grief while doing it; the nagging can get intense, for sure.

Will need to check it out next week when I'm clear.

Thanks again,

Mr. A.


----------



## bsound76 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Divisi Script*

Thanks, this script does exactly what I was looking for.

However, after testing with a few programs, I find that I am getting a lot of stuck notes when using the Divisi script. (And not the kind of stuck notes where you can turn them off by re-pressing the key- these notes stay on.)

I'll try it with some other instruments, and see if i get the same problem. And I'll try monkeying with the parameters a bit more.

Very cool potential though, and much appreciated.


----------



## gmet (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: [Updated] Divisi Script*

Hung note problem fixed - see above for new version.


----------



## bsound76 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: [Updated] Divisi Script*

Very cool! Works great now. It tracks my playing very well, also, unlike the chord splitter script which would drop nots if played quickly.

Haven't tried it working simultaneously with a legato script yet but it is fantastic so far.


----------



## keelerstein (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: [Updated] Divisi Script*

Hi Justin, the Divisi Script sounds like a great idea....forgive my stupidity but where do I download it from? :oops:


----------



## NOX (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: [Updated] Divisi Script*

I really appreciate this little script: easy to set up and... it works !

"real time" orchestration... hear your 4 notes chord on the keyboard
distributed properly to 4 different audio instruments IN VERTICAL ORDER !

For example: you play a C-E-G-B on your keyboard and the scripts
will send the C to the Basses
the E to the Cellos
the G to the Violas
and the B to the Violins

This is extremely useful to me, in many different contexts. A donation 
was indicated. Now... just hoping for a 6 to 8 notes version ! :lol:


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 13, 2010)

Forgive MY stupidity also, I'm not quite sure how to use this script. I'm assuming that it's intended to split notes out to different midi channels, like 3 Violin I parts out to three divisi patches in LASS...? Where do I insert the script?


----------



## gmet (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: [Updated] Divisi Script*

Download the file, extract it and then put it in the following folder (windows):

C:\My Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt *\presets\scripts

* = whatever version you use.

When you open each instrument load this script in the first slot. In the case of divisi strings set the 1st part to 3, 2nd part to 2 and 3rd part to 1 (the numbering is bottom up). They all have to be on the same midi channel. The script will then split any incoming chord between the parts.

I do not have LASS so I can't comment on where the script should be placed, other than to say it needs to go before any script that alters notes (i.e. legato, doubling, TKT etc

Hope this helps,

Regards,

Justin


----------



## Polarity (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: [Updated] Divisi Script*

Indeed it's a very interesting script!
I'm sorry you got so little attention.

Unfortunately I'm trying it just this morning, because I came back to music playing (and composition) only during last week after many months.

The first attempt to use the script with some string sounds of EW SO Gold made Kontakt and then Cubase crash. :shock: 
Now after a system reset I will make a second attempt.


----------



## Polarity (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: [Updated] Divisi Script*

No crashes this time with Kontakt 3, but...

sometimes had hanging notes...
and after a very few minutes the script stops working... go in blocked mode...
and this repeats again after another couple of minutes .
A bit annoying. 
Could have been used a longer time for making experiments and to understand the usefullness of the script.
Often I couldn't understand if it was working right or not splitting notes on all instruments...
it sounded weird to me sometimes...


----------



## Polarity (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: [Updated] Divisi Script*

Ok, now I understood what was sounfind weird to and not working right:

my example setup is made with 4 sustain sounds of EW strings, each one from each section.
When I play all 4 notes of a chord together at the same time it works all right
and the script spreads single notes throughout all the sections.

but if I hold the 3 upper notes (for violins, violas and cellos) and start to move the 4th and lower note, playing single notes as a basses part,
it keeps right the 3 upper notes as before, but for every single lower note it triggers not the basses sounds only, BUT every string section that plays in that keyrange:
so if you are very low it plays in unison basses and cellos, if you go upper it plays in unison basses, cellos, violas... and so on.

So in the end you will have no more a 4 notes play, but a 5, 6, 7 notes play.

This I described is the simple example...
When I talked in my previous posts about weird/not right behaving of the script it was because I was sustaining the 2 or 3 lower notes and playing new keys with the 1 or 2 upper notes. So I realize it wasn't sounding as a 4 notes execution, but 6 or 7 in total
with some sections in unison ...

Hope I explained enough well/right to understand for you (I'm not english born  )


----------



## gmet (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: [Updated] Divisi Script*

Hi Guys,

I have been working away for a while and have not logged in. I will re-post the script when I get back in a couple of weeks.

Polarity - The script will only work on block chords ('note on') i.e. it will not work when notes are held. It also sounds like you are using the older version which had a couple of bugs.

Regards,

Justin


----------



## gmet (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: [Updated] Divisi Script*

I have re-posted the script (see 1st post) and removed all restrictions/nags - enjoy.

Justin


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: [Updated & Re-Posted] Divisi Script*

Justin, Thanks for this very useful script. Much appreciated.
Is the video player on your site a custom design.......looks cool...I'd like one :D


----------



## gmet (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: [Updated & Re-Posted] Divisi Script*

Mick,

I bought the flash site as a generic package and then adapted it to my needs. The player is great however I am thinking of dropping it as the sound quality in flash video is not too good. I believe there is a way to have quick time embedded in flash, however my expertise deosn't extend that far!

I have been so busy in the past year with performances/tours that the site has been neglected a bit and is desperately in need of an update.

Justin


----------



## gmet (Jun 11, 2010)

I just though I would bring to your attention a far superior script (by Blake Robinson) for multi-legato/divisi. It is here:

http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71533 (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... hp?t=71533)

Justin


----------



## DynamicK (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: [Updated & Re-Posted] Divisi Script*

Thanks Justin


----------



## gmet (Dec 22, 2010)

I have updated this script to fix some of the hung note problems. This is now hosted on http://scoringfilm.wordpress.com/ (my blog).

Regards,

Justin


----------



## ScoringFilm (Oct 20, 2015)

This was posted under my old forum name; this script is now in this thread:

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-divisi-scripts.25222/


----------

